# Walking Dead Season 3 - Part 2



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Returns to UK tv at 10pm Friday 15th Feb on Fox channel :thumb:

Looking forward to this.

**EDIT - I got the date wrong, it starts Friday 8th on FOX channel (Sky 188) @ 10pm.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking forward to this


----------



## jonnyboyctr (Nov 7, 2012)

I cant wait! have you seen the new poster? An eye for an eye?!


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Can't wait for this. There's a couple of trailers floating about online.






Only US series I've ever watched past it's second season.


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

I used to watch this. Gave up waiting for something exciting to happen half-way through season 2.

I thought 'walking dead' must have been a reference to the pace of the storyline.

Has it picked-up the pace a bit since I left it?


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Lov it.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

majcas84 said:


> I used to watch this. Gave up waiting for something exciting to happen half-way through season 2.
> 
> I thought 'walking dead' must have been a reference to the pace of the storyline.
> 
> Has it picked-up the pace a bit since I left it?


Any more talk like that young man, and Ill be putting you on my ignore list


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

This programme is brilliant! Got a memory like a fish & forgot what happened in the first part though lol :s


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

majcas84 said:


> I used to watch this. Gave up waiting for something exciting to happen *half-way through season 2*.
> 
> I thought 'walking dead' must have been a reference to the pace of the storyline.
> 
> Has it picked-up the pace a bit since I left it?


I agree season 2 was a little slow especially with the missing little girl storyline, however i used to save 2 or 3 up at a time and watch them back to back. End of season 2 and first part of Season 3 have been very good. :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Can't wait for this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2013)

majcas84 said:


> I used to watch this. Gave up waiting for something exciting to happen half-way through season 2.
> 
> I thought 'walking dead' must have been a reference to the pace of the storyline.
> 
> Has it picked-up the pace a bit since I left it?


Yep. Season 2 was so boring I nearly didn't make my way through it. Season 3 is much much better.


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

My mrs hates it but I love this series, was also a big fan of Jericho.


----------



## gaz_vxr (Dec 29, 2012)

Can't wait for this! Season3 has been great so far.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I've heard that Season 1 was initially a flop, but went on to gain a cult like following. The budget for season 2 was small following the initial flop of season 1, hence why it was mainly all filmed in the one location - the farm. 

By then it had become a success hence the bigger budget for season 3.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I think it's different writers for S3 isn't it?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like I got the date wrong, Season 3 actually actually starts tomorrow on Fox channel (Sky 188) @ 10pm.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Cannot wait! I'm an addict! I think I'm gonna watch the first half of season 3 again!


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

Is FOX the new name for the FX Channel? I was watching Walking Dead on FX until the mid-season break.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

It must be.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Looks like I got the date wrong, Season 3 actually actually starts tomorrow on Fox channel (Sky 188) @ 10pm.


The episodes tonight are repeats , it doesn't start until Sunday in America.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

OK, my original post must be right then, starts next Friday?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

cant wait either, plus spartacus and GOT starts get in


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

just watched it and i won't spoli it but it's goooood


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive had to stop downloading as ive had an email warning from 20th Century Fox. Ive got to wait it out just like everyone else


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol doh


----------

